# M Toulouse Verona monoflap dressage



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with this saddle? The reviews looked good... And I'm an MT fan for jumper saddles at least.

How do you dressage people like monoflap?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

